# Is there still a "Mom of Many" Tribe?



## Barefoot Farmer (Feb 13, 2004)

No joke, I have had 4 children in under 2 years (triplets followed by a singleton) add 1 beautiful 8 yr old and I went from being a mama of an only to being a Mom of Many very quickly. As I manage this very busy household, I find myself wondering about the many different considerations for a large family: budgets, clothes organization, food management, menus, etc. Is there still a moms of many tribe out there? I have so much to learn. Thank you.


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

i miss it too


----------



## frugalmum (Nov 5, 2009)

I have 7







. We have lots of struggles and lots of joy. Right now our biggest challenge is homeschooling when some of the kids have no interest whatsoever in academics. We're very careful with money and save wherever we can.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't wander to this forum much, but I know there are quite a few MoM around.

We are going on 8 children. We definately live frugally and are pretty minimalist. I think homeschooling a group is my biggest challenge,too.I am finally(in the last few years) in a place of good organization and manage the home pretty well. The book Large Family Logistics states a lot of the same things I do(it was fun to read things I have been doing for awhile in a book.A weird validation.) I don't ascribe to all her thoughts, but it is a straightforward management book.

I never really enjoyed meal planning, so I don't. I just keep a well stocked staple pantry and a filled deep freezer and make what I want each day.


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

i liked reading large family logistics too. it's good to have ideas and not be able to make the excuse to myself that the writer doesn't know what it's like to have a larger family (only 6 here btw. we're small







) i also read managers of their homes which gives good ideas.

we homeschool too and it is a challenge. i'm enjoying it with the little ones (9 and under) more and more, but the older 2, who are more interested in digging dirt holes when i want them to be studying, make me feel a bit


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

author on that book? i'd like to find it at the lib.


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Managers-their-homes-scheduling-home-school/dp/0966910702

x


----------



## Barefoot Farmer (Feb 13, 2004)

Thank you for the book recommendations. Having 5 and hearing from people with 7, 8, 9 makes me feel better, although this 4 kids two years and under thing is pretty much kicking my ass.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

maybe the MsOM are too busy! lol

going on our 4th now so can I join as a prospective MOM member? I think I need to have at least 5 before becoming a card carrying member.


----------



## witchypants (Jan 19, 2009)

I miss the Moms of Many thread too! The suggestions for day to day life plus the shares made it so wonderful!!!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

I am finally getting back into my groove now that my littlest man is 3 months. Phew. Just in time to start the next year of school(homeschool). Trinity is starting 9th grade, Christian 8th,Gavin 6-7th,Logan 5th, Griffon 2nd, Jubilee and Pippi are doing K work together.Thankfully I am super confidant in our curriculum choices this year and am mostly trying to plan the timing of it rather than figuring out what will work per kid. I have been on top of the laundry for a while now, doing 2 loads a day every day but Sunday keeps us with a half load in the basket at any given time. I am still trying to keep the van clean...it hasn't been working so well. Jubilee and Pippi like to toss socks every time they are in their carseats. I try to stick with nice sandals but the socks are still appearing. Along with water bottles that don't ever seem to stay in the recycle bag, but roll around between the rows.The big kids like to clean it for me for $.50 so that helps.I just want it to look nicer. Maybe not like a big ole white van with 8 kids in it lol.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## C is for Cookie (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm just lurking for ideas and suggestions for later whenever I have a big family in stow...

But for now, I'm just praying for more kids.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Keeping the car clean seems downright impossible with just my 4! I think my biggest problem is that we are always, always, always on the go. Down time is rare. It is hop in the car right now, with arm fills of gear, then when we finally get home, the baby is screaming, or older kids are getting ready to start eating the seats they are so hungry. I shovel it out once a week and that will take 2-3 laundry baskets at least.


----------



## Paigekitten (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm lurking too. My three have me pretty busy right now, but we are planning on more someday.


----------



## C is for Cookie (Jan 27, 2011)

Well... *ahem* I guess the kids are keeping them busy then. lol.


----------



## forestmushroom (Sep 6, 2011)

'is there still a moms of many tribe??? I need to pick another mom's brain


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

My favorite message board is at MOMYS.com - "Mothers of Many Young Siblings". It is a Christian site, full of awesome, helpful moms of many. Lots of new posts everyday. 

A fun site to get sucked into is this one, where blogs belonging to Mega Families (with 7 - 54 children) are posted:

Mega-Family Blogs.


----------



## forestmushroom (Sep 6, 2011)

thank you zjande!


----------



## baileyb (Dec 22, 2010)

Lurking.........

Im a MoM wannabe. I have a 2.5 year old and a 1 month old. I am learning that I have less and less control over my "life plans" and im gaining more confidence that we can handle whatever happens and it actually is giving me enough confidence to accept however many children I am given. Do you other MoM plan your child spacing?


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

We haven't, but that's because we discovered that our babies are sent just about every 2 yrs which is good for us. If I became fertile 6 weeks PP, I'd definitely practice child spacing.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2004)

I am having four bio-children and three of my co-wife. They all range between 3+ to 8+ years. Both I and co-wife keep quite busy in minding and bringing them up. DH plans to have one each baby from us by the next year or so.. We will have to comply with his wishes. Insha Allah all would go well.

Uzra


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

If all of you MoM would like to have your own group I can set one up for you. It will give you forum benefits in that you can create different threads within your group rather than posting to one single thread, a listing in the Groups index, group image, sticky for resources, info, roll call etc.

Let me know if you want to get one started.


----------



## michelleepotter (Apr 8, 2013)

If you create one, I would join.


----------



## aprilibarra (Mar 16, 2006)

I want one, Cynthia!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

If it gets set up can you please put the link here? Thx.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Anyone willing to volunteer to serve as a leader of the group?


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

What exactly would a "leader" do and approximately how much time should it take?

I don't know how hoppin' our forum would be as there don't seem to be a tremendous number of us posting here,







but I'd certainly join!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Pretty simple. Here's the text I send leader volunteers.

Thank you for volunteering to serve as group leader. You will share the responsibilities of the group moderation with your co-leader. Should your co-leader leave the group for any reason you will need to find another group leader to take her place.

As a leader you would keep an eye on the posts and behavior of members to make sure things stay nice. If you have a problem with a member that cannot be resolved directly you have the ability to remove that member from the group. You can also take on the role of initiating discussions to keep things lively. Again, this need not be a focused task but just a bit of encouragement here and there to get discussions going, especially when your group is brand new and whenever you see activity is slow.

We may also work with you to create contests and swaps to increase participation and help make the group a fun place to be a member. 

Another role you serve is to invite others to join. It need not be a focused task but rather as you come across members around the forums you think might be interested in joining you can let them know about the group.

Once you join the group I will set you as group leader. Please select an image to represent the group and place it on your group landing page.

if you have any questions or problems you can contact me or AdinaL for assistance.

All the best and good luck with your group!

Cynthia


----------



## momtoafireteam (Aug 8, 2007)

I would love to join and am happy to co-lead with someone if needed.....


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Thanks momtoafireteam!

zjande - are you willing to serve as a coleader with momofafireteam?


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Sure, I suppose I could do that.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Yay! Thanks so much to both of you.









The new Moms of Many group is here: http://www.mothering.com/community/groups/show/52/moms-of-many

As a mom of many myself I can't wait to see it grow into a wonderful support group.


----------



## momtoafireteam (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Cynthia!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm curious how we go about "selecting an image" to represent our group. I've cruised around Google images a bit and have found plenty of possibilities- but what am I allowed to use?? Can I just steal a cute picture right off Google images?































Okay that last on is obviously a picture of a mouse pad, LOL.

There are plenty more fitting images but I am not computer savvie enough to figure out how to paste them here.

ANYWAY.  Just wondering where we should be searching for an image?


----------



## baileyb (Dec 22, 2010)

Those r all super cute pictures!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

if you have concerns about the right to use an image you find you can always contact the pic owner to ask for permission to use. Most everyone is fine with it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2004)

Hi Cynthia

I think it would be a good idea to have such a group. Being a bio-mom of 4 children and three of my co-wife women like me would have a lot to share and ask. I am sure that there would be a number of members interested in having such a forum. Can count on me to participate.

Uzra


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Hi uzra! The group is here: http://www.mothering.com/community/groups/show/52/moms-of-many


----------

